# Buonasera a tutti



## **Catanese Doc** (27 Agosto 2012)

Buonasera a tutti, molti mi conoscono..ho frequentato il vecchio MilanWorld dal 2009, adesso sono contento di far parte anche di questo forum.

Forza Milan. Tu sei tutta la mia vita.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2012)

Ciau!


----------

